# Sunday San Diego Rides?



## jspharmd (May 24, 2006)

I'm going to be in San Diego January 15th-18th. I'm looking for a good group ride, but I'm giving a presentation at a conference on Saturday morning. Are there any Sunday, Monday, or Tuesday group rides.

I saw SDBC has a Sunday morning training ride out of La Jolla. Any other group rides on those days?

Thanks.


----------



## Zitter (Jan 5, 2011)

I'm told UCSD bike team/club goes out every Sunday morning at ~9:30. They start near the bike shop on campus.


----------



## j4son (May 10, 2010)

the mira mesa cycling club rides out every sunday morning at 8AM. They are a good group of people and are very friendly!

http://www.mmcycling.com/


----------



## jspharmd (May 24, 2006)

Thanks for the info. That gives me a few options on Sunday.


----------



## jspharmd (May 24, 2006)

I ended up joining the Mira Mesa Cycling Club ride on Sunday. It was about 40 miles and a nice easy-paced ride. It seems like Sundays are recovery rides following the fast Saturday rides around town. 

The guys with MMCC were the friendliest group of road cyclists I've ever encountered. I had more people introduce themselves than ever before. They immediately made me feel welcome and wanted to know all about my interest in cycling. JD gave me a few routes that I could do on my own over the days following (thanks JD). What a great group of guys!


----------

